# New Study Reports Ginger Effective for Muscle Pain Relief



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

New Study Reports Ginger Effective for Muscle Pain Relief Newswise – Daily doses of raw or heat-treated ginger are effective for relieving muscle pain following strenuous exercise, according to research reported in The Journal of Pain, published by the American Pain Society, ampainsoc.org. Though a favorite remedy of Chinese medicine practitioners for centuries, ginger has [...]

*Read More...*


----------

